# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Needing ipod help

## starry eyes

I made a backup onto dvd of all the music files on my ipod. The file names aren't very self-descriptive, so if I had to choose files to put back onto the ipod, I wouldn't know which was which without loading each one into my music player individually (which would take months)

Is there any source code to go through all the files in a directory, then write the filename, title, artist, etc to a plain text file? I tried one package called "atomic parsley", but it wouldn't compile.

----------


## Ynot

even better than that
Look for a program called EasyTag

It'll analyse all your mp3's and rename them to a custom pattern
(including directory paths)

----------


## starry eyes

> even better than that
> Look for a program called EasyTag
> 
> It'll analyse all your mp3's and rename them to a custom pattern
> (including directory paths)



Can it write the song infos to a text file? I'm pretty sure atomic parsley should have been able to do that, if it would compile, because it's a command line program and a shell file could automate it. But easytag says it's a gui app, so the answer isn't so clear. The reason I wanted a text file was so I could feed it into a database and be able to look up songs any way I like.

----------

